# Snake In The 5Er



## photosal (Nov 16, 2004)

We're on an extended trip from upstate NY through Custer State Park in SD; then Yellowstone, and then on to Grand Tetons. During the first leg of the trip, we traveled I-90 through Elkart, IN, and on to Wisconsin Dells, WI. We're still not sure whether we picked up the snake in Elkhart, or in Wisconsin Dells. But either way we picked up a snake. Yes, I said a snake!!!

The assumption is that the snake liked our nice warm electric cable. So it crawled up that cable, and into the belly of the 5er. He made his way into the breaker box via one of the knock outs. That's when things went wrong for him. Apparently he touched the bus bar and got a shock. In retaliation, he bit down on the bus bar. Unfortunately for him, he bit across two bars. So he fried. Bad news is that his bit also fried our converter.

We noticed around 11PM that our 12V lights were getting really dim. Then the frig starting acting funny. So DH started investigating. He found that our battery was completely dead. Since he tries to be prepared, he had packed a battery charger. He plugged it in and started charging the battery. Immediately the 12V lights all worked again. I should note that our battery was purchased from Camping World, and had been faulty; requiring a replacement after only a few months. So DH's first thought was that the replacement battery was faulty also. But since he didn't want to sit up half the night, babysitting the charger, he ran to the local Walmart Superstore and purchased a new RV/marine battery.

While preparing to take off the next morning, DH apologized to our camp neighbor, making the assumption that he had disturbed them with his investigation the night before. Turns out he'd been as quiet as a mouse, and they didn't hear him at all. But when he described the problem, our neighbor told him about an RV sales/service dealer only a few miles from us. So we decided to head over there to have the problem checked out.

We pulled into Scenic Traveler RV in Baraboo, WI. DH described the problem, and even though all their service bays were full, they said open it up and we'll take a look. When they opened the breaker box, the service tech asked if we were from Texas. DH said no, we're from upsate NY. Why? Tech said because you have a snake in your breaker box. Now you should picture this. Three guys in the rig, and you couldn't tell which one was more afraid of snakes. The tech picked up the snake with a screw driver, handed it to the Service Manager, who in turn handed it to DH. Although it was fried, none of them could get it out of the 5er fast enough!

The good news is that they had a replacement. They pulled out the fried box, installed the new one, and we were on our way in less than an hour. If you're ever in Baraboo or the surrounding area, and need repairs, these guys are wonderful. Remember Scenic Traveler!!!

Now I'll admit here that I like snakes even less than DH. He had talked about a conversion kit for the shore cable before we left home. But time ran out and he didn't get it ordered and installed. After the snake, there was no longer an option. As soon as we arrived in West Yellowstone, he found an RV supply store and ordered the conversion kit. Since he's on vacation too, I suggested that he let their technician install it. They came right to our campsite, installed it in less than hour, and NO MORE SNAKES IN THE 5ER!!!

If you ever have a service issue in or near West Yellowstone, MT call on Repairs by OB. They have RV supplies, will order anything you need (and ours arrived in two days), and they are certified RV technicians. So can repair anything you need.

Are we the only ones with this kind of luck? Anybody else had snakes in your breaker box?
Fay


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

First one of those I've heard about. However I figure the shore power plug also seals against ants, bees, and rodents.....


----------



## Sparrow & Joe (Jun 2, 2009)

YIKES!


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

That's different. Glad it turned out ok for you. You ended up with a great mod!! Any idea what kind of snake? Poisonous variety? ---Mike


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

mmblantz said:


> That's different. Glad it turned out ok for you. You ended up with a great mod!! Any idea what kind of snake? Poisonous variety? ---Mike


It probably was an electric eel!








Regards, Glenn


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

That is probably the best advertisement for the shore power cable conversion I have heard yet. No open hole, no snake.


----------



## Joe/GA (Aug 14, 2009)

[/quote]
It probably was an electric eel!








Regards, Glenn
[/quote]

Now that's funny!!!


----------



## photosal (Nov 16, 2004)

Nathan said:


> First one of those I've heard about. However I figure the shore power plug also seals against ants, bees, and rodents.....


Yep, that was the original reason for the intended mod. When we opened the rig in the spring, DH found a squirrel's nest in the space where the connector box is located. Shortly before we left on this trip, we had ants crawling up the shore cable. So we've had it ALL!!! But not anymore!


----------



## photosal (Nov 16, 2004)

mmblantz said:


> That's different. Glad it turned out ok for you. You ended up with a great mod!! Any idea what kind of snake? Poisonous variety? ---Mike


We believe it was a corn snake. It was about two feet long and about the diameter of DH's thumb. At least it was before it fried itself!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I hear they taste like chicken when fried!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

GlenninTexas said:


> That's different. Glad it turned out ok for you. You ended up with a great mod!! Any idea what kind of snake? Poisonous variety? ---Mike


It probably was an electric eel!








Regards, Glenn
[/quote]


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

you would have heard my screams 12 states away and I'd still be out there running


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

CamperAndy said:


> I hear they taste like chicken when fried!


We'll take your word for it!









Mike


----------



## go6car (Jan 19, 2004)

As I kid I was always afraid of a snake crawling up and ending up in the toilet. (I know, I know!). I saw a bad horror flick at too young an age where some poor girl ended up meeting her maker that way!

Now, I'm turning the lights back on when I use the Outback bathroom in the middle of the night! Thanks a lot, LOL!!!!

Glad nobody was hurt!


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

That reminds me... I was big into snakes in college (after taking Herpetology class with favorite professor). I brought a couple of real beauties home with me for the summer.

My mom was not very thrilled when I had to tell her in the Fall that I was leaving to go back to school... minus one snake that was somewhere loose in the house.


----------



## Tyvekcat (Aug 28, 2007)

Snake, Hmmmmm. I guess its a good thing we take the cat with us when we go camping









I generally stuff steel wool in the port where the power cable goes in. I had read someone on here said mice didn't like chewing steel wool. So I always have some with us and stuff it in around the cable. I guess I could spray the steel wool with 'Raid' to deter ants.

hey Dan, if I lost a snake in the house, my parents would have moved out!


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Well at least he wasnt poisonous! My mom and dad came home from church one sunday. They walk into there bedroom to change. There sits a 3.5 foot Prairie Rattler all coiled up ON THERE BED! They flipped! My dad got his shovel and taught that one a lesson! Anyway its one of the perks of living in the high desert of Colorado. Happens often. 
Scenic Traveller is a good bunch of guys. Ive delivered a few RV's there. Glad you got er fixed up!

Carey


----------

